# Sergio Rodriguez.. 1st or 2nd Rounder?



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gBa0dqhRdas"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gBa0dqhRdas" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9qKGWhHADlE"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9qKGWhHADlE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9qPvj3mmj-U"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9qPvj3mmj-U" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


Any opinions as to where he could go? Has he declared for the draft this year?


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

He has first round talent (high lottery). If he slips to the second round in a draft as weak as this, it would be humerous. I think he'll go top 20 after some good workouts.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

bruno34115 said:


> He has first round talent (high lottery). If he slips to the second round in a draft as weak as this, it would be humerous. I think he'll go top 20 after some good workouts.


Has he declared for the draft?


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Yes


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Itt is like watching a longer version of Jason Williams.


----------



## daytripper (Feb 22, 2004)

I wouldn't be surprised to see Sergio pull out of the draft if he doesn't get a guarantee.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

from the sound of things he is probably coming over a year early and its going to cost him some money. i would think there would be interest with the 76ers(as draft express predicts) probably all the way down to cleveland at 25.


----------



## U Reach I Teach (Nov 11, 2004)

Draftexpress also has Shawne Williams at 40 so...

Anyway, Rodriguez's agent said he's looking for a 1st round guarantee to stay in.


----------



## MiNCED (May 24, 2006)

He is definately first round material. Especially in this draft.


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

I hope the Lakers take a look at him.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

He's a guy I like for the Knicks if we cannot get Rondo with our first 1st rnd pick.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

knicksfan said:


> He's a guy I like for the Knicks if we cannot get Rondo with our first 1st rnd pick.


if they go with sergio it means larry brown has no say in who they draft.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

He is a European Jason Williams...But he certainly does have talent, just a case of can he tone it down a little to be effective in the NBA. Jose Calderon showed that Spanish PG can hold their own in the NBA this season.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

reno2000 said:


> He is a European Jason Williams...But he certainly does have talent, just a case of can he tone it down a little to be effective in the NBA. Jose Calderon showed that Spanish PG can hold their own in the NBA this season.


sounds like a little knock on jason williams, he's still playing so he must be doing something right.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

HE looks like Calderon, but more flashy. His jumpshot doesn't look really good, he seem to finish well, but I don't think he will be able at the nba level. Alot of those drives wouldn't finish in the nba imo.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

rainman said:


> sounds like a little knock on jason williams, he's still playing so he must be doing something right.


Im a Huge fan of Jason Williams...he has been one of my favourite players for quite a while now. But i do think that while at Sacramento, he sometimes played out of control. Im very impressed with what he has done at the Heat. He has slotted in perfectly into their rotation, knows when to drive and when to dish off to Wade. So if Rodriguez became what J-Will is...I would be very happy for him, but he does need to eliminate some TO's (his scout report on draftexpress.com has him turning it over quite a bit).

If i was a team in the late first round or second round....and couldnt fill a need i would definately take a chance on Sergio. Leave him in europe for a year or two more and he could turn out to be Tony Parker v2.0.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Baron Davis would be the accurate comparison for him I think or Marbury, Francis..


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Amareca said:


> Baron Davis would be the accurate comparison for him I think or Marbury, Francis..


Maybe those guys minus the elite strength and athleticism.


----------

